# Low tides for flounder



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*6/13/2018*
I had the Deborah S. group of 5, with friends from Colorado onboard tonight. Conditions were marginal, with SE wind at 15mph and extreme low tide levels. The low water really hurt the gigging tonight, with fish not wanting to move shallow on the hard outgoing tide. Nothing came easy, and we found only scattered fish on all kinds of bottom, with no pattern or schools of flounder anywhere. Clear water areas produced best tonight, with murky water and moving current areas holding no fish, a complete reversal from the previous night's pattern. We had to cover a bunch of ground, eventually ending with a 25 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead and 1 black drum by 1am (4 hours of gigging).

*Upcoming open dates:
June: fully booked
July: 6, 10, 11, 15, 16, 18, 23, 24, 30, 31
August: 2, 4, 5, 7-16, 19-26, 28, 29, 31*

I also do "late trips" if I finish quickly with my first group. Late trips usually leave the dock 11pm-1am. Please call for availability. This is the best way to get a trip on short notice when I am already booked.

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053

#floundergigging


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Low tides and windy*

*6/14/2018*
I had the Seth R. group of 3 onboard tonight. Conditions were poor, with SE wind at 15-25mph and very low tide levels. We got off to a slow start, only gigging 2 fish in the first hour. After moving to another area, we found more consistent action on mud and grass bottom far from shore. We ended with a 15 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead. The fish were solid tonight, with a 17" average, and the largest at 21".


----------

